

Ask HN: Where can I get some tasteful desktop wallpapers? - lvturner

I'm finally sick and tired of the default OS X wallpaper, but I've no idea where to find a tasteful, non-intrusive alternative<p>Any suggestions?
======
jayrobin
My personal favourite is <http://wallbase.cc>, but since that's already been
mentioned, <http://www.desktopography.net> is also worth checking out.

------
dfc
Wikimedia Commons featured pictures:

<http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Featured_pictures>

------
doylemc
Have a look at <http://www.kuvva.com> which rotates my desktop background with
some really nice, unique wallpapers

~~~
lvturner
This looks like a winner to me! Don't have to spend ages looking through
images trying to decide what's 'right' for me. Big fan of single button
solutions! :) :)

------
echoechoecho
<http://wallbase.cc> has some nice stuff

------
jotato
<http://simpledesktops.com/>

------
justhw
<http://interfacelift.com/>

------
oneiros
Check out <http://jootix.com/>

------
timmm
<http://weavesilk.com/>

------
kghose
Flickr, CC licensed photos

